# Corian Blanks



## Rockytime (Jun 15, 2014)

This weekend I located a counter top fabricator that supplied me with some scraps. He even cut them down so I could carry them on my trike.


----------



## thebillofwrites (Jun 16, 2014)

I worked for a Solid Surface fabricator for many years.
They throw away tons of small scrap pieces that are of pen making size.
Offer to make him a few pens, and he may save you all the scraps you could ever want.

Bill


----------



## navycop (Jun 17, 2014)

I got some 2x2 squares that I can send for segmenting..


----------

